# Digitalisierung von Video8 in MXV oder MPEG Dateiformat?



## MasterVideo (19. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte nun endlich einmal meine alten analogen Video8 Kassetten digitalisieren und archivieren. Ich habe dazu eine Demoversion von MAGIX Video deluxe 2013 Plus heruntergeladen. Hiermit kann ich meine Filme im Magix-eigenen Format MXV aufnehmen oder alternativ im MPEG Format. Nun ist mir allerdings der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Formaten nicht so richtig klar.
Welches Format ist qualitativ besser?
Gibt es sonst noch nennenswerte Unterschiede?

Also Hardwarevideograbber nutze ich den Terratec Grabster AV 350 MX welchen ich mir gebraucht gekauft hatte.

Könnt Ihr mir doch weitere hilfreiche Tips geben zur Digitalisierung von Video8 Kassetten?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## chmee (20. September 2013)

Video8-Kassetten haben eh eine recht schlechte Auflösung.  Aber, benutze, wenn es geht, auf jeden Fall den S-Video-Anschluss, der sollte theoretisch eine deutlich bessere Qualität haben, vor Allem in den Farben. Softwareseitig behaupte ich mal, bist Du mit dem Mpeg-Format deutlich offener für alle anderen Abspielsysteme - wenn es softwareseitig so etwas wie Auflösung und Bitrate gibt, stell sie hoch, also zB Mpeg2 720*576px und ~6MBit.

mfg chmee


----------



## MasterVideo (26. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Der Camcorder verfügt leider nur über zwei analoge Chinch Anschlüsse. Der Terratec Grabster hat zwar einen S-Video Anschluss, allerdings macht es hier sicherlich wenig Sinn von S-Video auf Cinch beim Camcorder zu gehen, oder? Wie hoch soll ich die Auflösung und Bitrate stellen (siehe Bild)?


----------



## chmee (26. September 2013)

Nun. Was für andere Auflösungen stehen Dir noch zur Verfügung? Der allgemeine Konsenz besagt, dass das analoge FBAS-Signal irgendwo bei 352*288px auflösen kann. Ich würde mal an Deiner Stelle testen, ob sich die nächsthöhere Auflösung sichtbar von der gerade eingestellten unterscheidet. Zudem wird Dein Bildsignal eher PAL (nicht NTSC) sein und die Bitrate ist (bei der Auflösung) mit 6MBit deutlich zu hoch, Verschwendung. Setz die mal bei dieser bzw. der nächsthöheren Auflösung auf ~2MBit.

Der zusätzliche Tipp wäre, in der Bekanntschaft nach nem Hi8-Gerät zu schauen. Der "sollte" in der Lage sein, das Video8-Band abzuspielen und "möglicherweise" einen besseren Output (über SVideo) zu generieren.

mfg chmee


----------

